# Bobcats sign Darius Miles (not guaranteed)



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ah7ygxyPjAH1cww2lvau8he8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-miles

Essentially we're just giving him a shot to make the team. I honestly didn't see him do a ton for the summer league team, while Gerald Henderson was really impressive. So it just doesn't seem like we'll have minutes for him. Henderson wasn't really good enough to get minutes last year (and we have two pretty good wing players to keep him on the bench) and it certainly looks as though Henderson is better than Miles at this point. In particular I'd hope we intend to give Henderson a chance to prove himself this year

Maybe he just heard how good the local skunkweed is.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

See what he got left in the tank.


----------

